# Explaining PCC from Saudi Arabia



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

I would like to explain here how I arranged PCC from Saudi Arabia.I am working in Saudi Arabia and my visa application is in progress.

For Saudi Arabian PCC 
1. We have to arrange a letter from Australian consulate in Riyadh for that we have to pay SAR 381 for each applicant even DIAC site explains no fee to pay if your CO letter is submitted!

2.Australian consulate giving letter in English & Arabic.Take Arabic letter to MOFA (Where Visit visa application recieve) and request for stamp on it,which will be charged SAR 30 for each stamp and signature.

3. Go to Police head quarters (in Fanateer for Juabail residents) with stamped Arabic letter,Iqama copy,passport copies and photographs,they will take finger print and will issue a reciept.If you are with family,everything will move smoothly

4.Check every week with police officer with the reciept for the PCC.In one month time it should get.

I got the certificate in 3.5 weeks.

Hope to have helped,

Thanks,


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

bijoypjob said:


> I would like to explain here how I arranged PCC from Saudi Arabia.I am working in Saudi Arabia and my visa application is in progress.
> 
> For Saudi Arabian PCC
> 1. We have to arrange a letter from Australian consulate in Riyadh for that we have to pay SAR 381 for each applicant even DIAC site explains no fee to pay if your CO letter is submitted!
> ...


Thanks for your update

GOD BLESS


----------



## hcelgoog (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks bijoypjob, and if you could help me with the following questions I would appreciate it :
1- for how much this certificate valid?
2- did they mention the period of your Iqama inside KSA?


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

hcelgoog said:


> Thanks bijoypjob, and if you could help me with the following questions I would appreciate it :
> 1- for how much this certificate valid?
> 2- did they mention the period of your Iqama inside KSA?


Hi,

In my understanding from Immi website,,,the validity of PCC is one year 

In my Saudi PCC no period is mentioned,,,all points written in Arabic but I could not see any iqama validity date except our date of birth.

Hope have helped.

Bijoy


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

It is weird that it took 3.5 weeks. It takes 1 week in Riyadh. There is no validity or iqama period written on the PCC. But DIAC gives one year validity to all PCC same as medical tests. 

One last step is to translate the letter through a certified translator. It seems translators get this letter frequently coz the translator I went to had a ready template. So it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes to get it translated and certified.


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> It is weird that it took 3.5 weeks. It takes 1 week in Riyadh. There is no validity or iqama period written on the PCC. But DIAC gives one year validity to all PCC same as medical tests.
> 
> One last step is to translate the letter through a certified translator. It seems translators get this letter frequently coz the translator I went to had a ready template. So it shouldn't take more than 15 minutes to get it translated and certified.


Dear Ahmed,
My colleague visited the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and Pakistani Embassi in riyadh to get the reference letter but they refused to give,,,Documents he have my

1)My iqama
2)Passport Copy
3)Finger prints attested(Pak Polics and MOFA Pak)
4)Photos
5)Authority Letter

he specially visted Riyadh from Jubail...but no positive response

currently i am outside saudi arabia

Regards
Rizwan


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

You go to your own Embassy with a letter from your agent requesting a PCC. They provide you with an Arabic letter you give to the departments as mentioned above. Ours took 4 days and that included a weekend.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

If you are in saudi, getting the letter from embassy is very simple. You can even do it just by email by sending them your iqama and passport scans and they can send the document to you by FEDEX. and then you do the steps mentioned above.

But the issue is if the saudi police will accept attested fingerprints. As far as I know they require you to be in person at the police station to give fingerprints. 

If you can't come back to Saudi and give fingerprints in person, I suggest you contact the SAUDI Embassy in your country and find if other options exist. 

Keep all your communications documented so you can show your Case officer that you did try to get the PCC from saudi but you couldn't due to the country policy. The Australian Immigration department does mention in the PCC requirement page that people outside KSA might not be able to get PCC and they will have to explain it to the case officer in that case.

Hope that helps,

Ahmed




Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Ahmed,
> My colleague visited the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and Pakistani Embassi in riyadh to get the reference letter but they refused to give,,,Documents he have my
> 
> 1)My iqama
> ...


----------



## Rizwan125 (Sep 24, 2013)

ahmed84 said:


> If you are in saudi, getting the letter from embassy is very simple. You can even do it just by email by sending them your iqama and passport scans and they can send the document to you by FEDEX. and then you do the steps mentioned above.
> 
> But the issue is if the saudi police will accept attested fingerprints. As far as I know they require you to be in person at the police station to give fingerprints.
> 
> ...


Dear Ahmed,

My Cousin Personally Visted to get the Reference Letter from Either Australian Embassy or Pakistani Embassy..they respond

1)Australian Embassy Refuse to Entertain someone representative
2)Pakistani Embassy Refuse to give Reference Letter,they dn,t have such format..and person sitting there told my cousin u may submit all these docs to local police station in arabic...

Finger Prints are acceptable(it is attested from IG.OFFICE LAHORE and MOFA PAKISTAN)

only problem is Reference Letter...

how can i get it???

i am really worried its been 3 mnths i have been chasing this document but no hope of light

if no option is left i have to go with

POLICE CLEARANCE CERTIFICATE,Saudi PCC,Qatar PCC,Oman PCC,UAE PCC,Good Conduct Certificate

it will cost 3000-Dhiram


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Before you do that, why don't email your iqama and passport to the australian embassy : [email protected] 

Tell them to send the document by fedex to an address in KSA and then that person can send you the letter?

By the way, do you have a case officer? If you have one, discuss with him/her. If you don't have one yet, then don't rush. Wait until you get CO and then plan the next step based on his/her requests. That would be my advice. All the best!



Rizwan125 said:


> Dear Ahmed,
> 
> My Cousin Personally Visted to get the Reference Letter from Either Australian Embassy or Pakistani Embassy..they respond
> 
> ...


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

You need to wait for CO to give you the letter and then you go to Australian Embassy. It will be for free. Look at their link on DIBP: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Send a mail with TRN no to Australian embassy riyadh. You can get the contact details from website. Ask them to send you referral letter. Attach your passport and iqama scan copy and email received from case office regarding PCC. one letter is ready embassy will ask you to arrange personal courier. .. you can arrange fedex its cheap . They will pick your letter from embassy. ... best of luck


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

In case you have left KSA you will need to apply through saudi embassy islamabad. The process will take 1.5 to 2 months. I advice you can directly write an email to Australian embassy riyadh. They will surely advise you. They are gois in replying to queries. ...


----------



## qaiser (Jul 10, 2013)

Further saudi embassy islamabad will require your iqama copy and passport copy. Your PCC will be issued as per details in your cancelled iqama.


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear can u plz confirm how Saudi PCC look like,,,my friend do effort for me and finally he succeeded
> 
> what i have got is
> 
> ...


Apologies if this question is irrelevant but why are you going for PCC where it clearly states that Non residents of Saudi Arabia do not need PCC. Did your CO asked you to do that?


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> If u leave saudi arabia and u r non-resident then u have to provide
> 
> 1)Either Release Letter from Company and Final Exit Copy
> 
> ...


Can you please provide me the link where it says so because the link below says no PCC for non residents

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


----------



## jollyjolly (Jan 17, 2014)

Rizwan125 said:


> u already mention offical link
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> Currently *non-Saudi citizens *are unable to obtain a police certificate from
> ...


Exactly. Where is it written that if you do not have final exit document you should get PCC?


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

Rizwan125 said:


> Dear can u plz confirm how Saudi PCC look like,,,my friend do effort for me and finally he succeeded
> 
> what i have got is
> 
> ...


Dear Rizwan,

PCC, I got from Saudi Police dept. is a white thick card type paper,,not computer generated. Filled up in hand writing with dates and ''no criminal record'' seal and with some signature of head police officer.. my photograph attached and cross sealed....
Hope have helped.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

bijoypjob said:


> Dear Rizwan,
> 
> PCC, I got from Saudi Police dept. is a white thick card type paper,,not computer generated. Filled up in hand writing with dates and ''no criminal record'' seal and with some signature of head police officer.. my photograph attached and cross sealed....
> Hope have helped.


Hi bijoypjob,

Was just curious to know since you are originally from India how did you manage to obtain your India PCC??

Would be grateful if you can please take us through your experience. I have already initiated my KSA PCC by writing to Aus embassy in Riyadh but want to kick start the India PCC process as well.

Appreciate your guidance.


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Hi bijoypjob,
> 
> Was just curious to know since you are originally from India how did you manage to obtain your India PCC??
> 
> ...


Hi,

For Indian PCC you have to apply to Indian Embassy in Riyadh.. now there are some authorised centres of embassy many places and I got PCC through one of that agency in Jubail...we have to submit required documents and fee to them,,

Thanks,

Bijoy


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

bijoypjob said:


> Hi,
> 
> For Indian PCC you have to apply to Indian Embassy in Riyadh.. now there are some authorised centres of embassy many places and I got PCC through one of that agency in Jubail...we have to submit required documents and fee to them,,
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your prompt reply...

Just wanted to know one more thing. Do the Indian embassy or the authorized centres require any letter from CO aur Aus embassy to issue the PCC ? The reason I am asking this is because I am applying for PCC beforehand just to expedite the entire proces so does not have letter from CO..

Thanks....


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

ahmed84 said:


> Before you do that, why don't email your iqama and passport to the australian embassy : [email protected]
> 
> Tell them to send the document by fedex to an address in KSA and then that person can send you the letter?
> 
> By the way, do you have a case officer? If you have one, discuss with him/her. If you don't have one yet, then don't rush. Wait until you get CO and then plan the next step based on his/her requests. That would be my advice. All the best!


Dear All

You just need to wait for an email from CO, once you submit EOI, CO is allocated and he/she will ask for PCC . I just sent an email to Australian Embassy in Riyadh they took almost a month to complete the PCC formalities for free. I took that letter to MOFA and then to police station in Dammam and got the Saudi PCC in a weeks time. Which I translated and submitted the same to my CO.

No need to pay any money for Saudi PCC


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

as1984 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply...
> 
> Just wanted to know one more thing. Do the Indian embassy or the authorized centres require any letter from CO aur Aus embassy to issue the PCC ? The reason I am asking this is because I am applying for PCC beforehand just to expedite the entire proces so does not have letter from CO..
> 
> Thanks....


Hi,

For Indian PCC,no need any letter from CO.

Need to fill up one application form,supporting documents like Passport copy,iqama copy,etc and a fee of 200 SAR I guess for each applicant.

Thanks,

Bijoy


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

This for Saudi PCC


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hai all, 

I am currently working in Al khobar, K.S.A. Will be going on exit from here by this September. I haven't yet started my process of lodging E.O.I. And so I have no case officer. Planing to start the process while I am back in India by almost November. 
So I would like to know whether I should get the PCC in hand from here before I leave or else I should start it once I'm allocated with C.O?? I have no plan of coming back over here to get the PCC after I get exit. Is it possible to get the PCC of Saudi once I start the process while I'm in India?
I had couple of chats with the Australian Embassy in Riyadh and they were unable to guide me with a prompt answer. 

Even I saw an enclosure written below in the DIBP website. 

"Currently non-Saudi citizens are unable to obtain a police certificate from
Saudi Arabia.However,you will need to provide DIAC with a copy of your final
exit document , and, if you were employed while in Saudi Arabia, a letter from your previous employer."

Can any one please guide me with a prompt reply before I leave.


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

jerry007 said:


> Hai all,
> 
> I am currently working in Al khobar, K.S.A. Will be going on exit from here by this September. I haven't yet started my process of lodging E.O.I. And so I have no case officer. Planing to start the process while I am back in India by almost November.
> So I would like to know whether I should get the PCC in hand from here before I leave or else I should start it once I'm allocated with C.O?? I have no plan of coming back over here to get the PCC after I get exit. Is it possible to get the PCC of Saudi once I start the process while I'm in India?
> ...


Hi Jerry, 

Going by the efficiency of the government procedures in KSA i doubt you can obtain the PCC if you are back in India...and as per the above quote from DIBP even the Australian govt comprehends that...

Your best bet would be obtain the formal exit/ letter from employer and bid adieu to khobar..that will suffice for your character requirements pertaining to ksa...


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

@as1984 Yeah,,,thanks for your reply...

But could anyone help me out to know about how the final exit document that I should provide DIBP look like and the content to be written on the exit letter from the employer??

It would be grateful if somebody could post a sample one !!


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

jerry007 said:


> @as1984 Yeah,,,thanks for your reply...
> 
> But could anyone help me out to know about how the final exit document that I should provide DIBP look like and the content to be written on the exit letter from the employer??
> 
> It would be grateful if somebody could post a sample one !!


I haven't experienced it myself as I am yet to have my farewell by KSA immigration authorities but from what I have heard, its a final exit stamp on the passport ( similar to the exit-reentry one) and a relieving letter from your employer saying that the employee ia going on final exit and has the company's consent to do so...


----------



## delvy (Jan 3, 2014)

jerry007 said:


> Hai all,
> 
> I am currently working in Al khobar, K.S.A. Will be going on exit from here by this September. I haven't yet started my process of lodging E.O.I. And so I have no case officer. Planing to start the process while I am back in India by almost November.
> So I would like to know whether I should get the PCC in hand from here before I leave or else I should start it once I'm allocated with C.O?? I have no plan of coming back over here to get the PCC after I get exit. Is it possible to get the PCC of Saudi once I start the process while I'm in India?
> ...


Hi jerry,
since you are currently in ksa, obtain the PCC from KSA. It will be better to keep the pcc even for visiting/migrating to other countries. If it is easy to obtain, just get one. Once you left, you cant get pcc from ksa. (I am struggling to obtain this PCC from Jordan, another Arabic country)

for your other querry, there will be an "Exit" stamp in your passport from saudi immigration, when you legally quit the country. Otherwise, same as your vacation trips, there will be only "exit & rentry" stamp on your passport. (since i left legally from KSA, i have this "exit" stamp, so no worries)


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi Jerry... I recently got my PCC done from Khobar, KSA without a CO assigned... its a very easy process and took me around 3 weeks totally... I would suggest that you get the PCC before you leave Saudi Arabia.... if you plan to leave in September, start the PCC process around July end or so.... process is as such:

1) Send an email to [email protected]. Inform them the current state of your migration process and attach a few supporting documents like EOI or visa application

2) They will take 2 days to keep the request letter ready. You can either arrange for someone to collect it on your behalf from Riyadh.. or arrange with DHL to pick the document on your behalf. 

3) The letter will be Arabic and English both. You need to get it attested from MOFA (arabic version). The MOFA office is near Gulf Palace

4) Take the attested letter, passport copy, iqama copy, two photographs and go to Khobar Police HO (Khobar Corniche). The officer sits in Room # 4 on the first floor. He will fill some forms and you will be guided to give your fingerprints on the ground floor. Once done, he will call you after two weeks to collect the PCC. 

5) The PCC will be in Arabic and you will have to get it translated to English from any authorised translators (you will find many in the area behind the police station)

Its a very simple process and the Saudi police were efficient in giving the PCC on time. 

Let me know if you need any further information.


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Hi Jerry... I recently got my PCC done from Khobar, KSA without a CO assigned... its a very easy process and took me around 3 weeks totally... I would suggest that you get the PCC before you leave Saudi Arabia.... if you plan to leave in September, start the PCC process around July end or so.... process is as such:
> 
> 1) Send an email to [email protected]. Inform them the current state of your migration process and attach a few supporting documents like EOI or visa application
> 
> ...



Many thanks huss81....Really it was detailed and prompt. 

Meanwhile I have a query to be added. As I mentioned in my earlier post, I will be starting my whole process once I'm back in India. Since I haven't yet started any procedures for the immigration process I have no documents as of EOI statements,visa application etc. So at any point will the Australian Embassy in Riyadh reject in giving the reference letter?

I had a chat with them before and their reply was like written below.

Dear,

If you are residing in Saudi Arabia, and you wish to obtain a Police
Clearance letter, kindly email a scan of your iqama and passport to the
consular section on [email protected] . The current fee is 340 SR. You
will be contacted when the letter is ready and you will have to arrange for
the collection and payment.


If you have been requested to obtain a Saudi Police Clearance letter for
the purpose of immigration by a case officer, kindly contact the
Immigration Department on [email protected] as the letter will
be provided as part of the immigration process.


Applicants who are not currently in Saudi Arabia and wish to obtain a
Police Clearance letter from the Saudi authorities are kindly requested to
contact the nearest Saudi Embassy.


So from this I could get the letter from Embassy with just the scanned copy of my Iqama and the passport??? Is the amount (340 SAR) same you paid for receiving your reference letter??

Hope you can clear me.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes that's true, you can get the letter based on your Iqama and Passport. I had sent the copy of my visa application since I thought they would waive off my fees. But they did not. I paid the fes of SR 340 for the documents and SR 680 to get the letter through DHL.


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Yes that's true, you can get the letter based on your Iqama and Passport. I had sent the copy of my visa application since I thought they would waive off my fees. But they did not. I paid the fes of SR 340 for the documents and SR 680 to get the letter through DHL.


Ohh...
Is the 680 SAR just only to deliver the reference letter from Riyadh to Khobar??
 
That's insane. As you said before can you assist me in getting this letter in person? I have my cousin staying over there. He could collect it if the embassy is willing to do so. 
Are you sure that the embassy provide the letter to another person??? If so, Should I give a hand written letter assigning the concerned person before hand?

Anything to comment on. Please do...


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

jerry007 said:


> Ohh...
> Is the 680 SAR just only to deliver the reference letter from Riyadh to Khobar??
> 
> That's insane. As you said before can you assist me in getting this letter in person? I have my cousin staying over there. He could collect it if the embassy is willing to do so.
> ...


I paid 326 SR (as per Feb rate) per letter and collected it from DHL office in jeddah...DHL took some 40-50 bux....

I am not sure if 680 SR is correct...Huss81 can you please reconfirm.....

Jerry you can get a quote as per May fx rate by mailing riyadh embassy for the letter and delivery charges.....

Just a heads up...your pcc will expire 1 year from the date of issue and that will also be your initial date of entry to Oz so you need to make sure that you get your visa way before that......


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Yes I paid SR 680 for sure. DHL guys said they do not allow other couriers inside and hence it was kind of monopoly for them. The embassy even suggested that if I have a friend in Riyadh, I could give the copy of the iqama of that person with an authority letter.


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Do anyone have any mobile numbers to contact Australian Embassy in Riyadh other than this land line number (Tel:+966 11 250 0900) ??


----------



## as1984 (Oct 10, 2012)

jerry007 said:


> Do anyone have any mobile numbers to contact Australian Embassy in Riyadh other than this land line number (Tel:+966 11 250 0900) ??


Sorry mate..just checked my old mails..thats the only no they shared...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

yep even I have the same number.... they do pick up the calls though.... very prompt and informative....


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

@huss81,

Could you please tell will the first and last page copies of the passport would suffice to get the reference letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh???? I don't have any other copies other than the above two and no access since passport is in the company head office.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I just checked my email that I had sent to them; I had given the first and the last pages of the Passport and the copy of the Iqama for me and my partner. It had worked for me.


----------



## jerry007 (Mar 15, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Yes I paid SR 680 for sure. DHL guys said they do not allow other couriers inside and hence it was kind of monopoly for them. The embassy even suggested that if I have a friend in Riyadh, I could give the copy of the iqama of that person with an authority letter.


As you mentioned here, if I want my cousin in Riyadh to get the letter be collected, I should send an email with the scanned copy of the iqama and the authority letter signed by me on behalf of him to [email protected].

Or should I send the hard copies of both through courier in their address?

What do you think???


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

email will do... they don't need hard copies of the documents...


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia Final Exit & Previous employment*

Dear Ahmed,

PCC Exit details:-

immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Saudi-Arabia.aspx

I have worked in Saudi Arabia for 1+ year through CTS. I am now in Australia still with CTS. I dont have (l*etter from your previous employer.)*.

Will Stamping on Passport work for *a copy of your final exit document.*

Thanks 
Mor


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

*Saudi Arabia Final Exit & Previous employment*

Hi bijoypjob,

Need some help with the Saudi Docs for *AUSTRALIA PR PROCESSING

*I have worked in Saudi Arabia for 1+ year through CTS. I am now in Australia still with CTS.


I dont have (*letter from your previous employer.*). Is there any document from company like settlement letter which will be sufficient?
 Will Stamping on Passport work for a* copy of your final exit document.*

Link for details
*immi.gov.au/Help/Locations/Pages/Saudi-Arabia.aspx
*

Appreciate your support

Thanks
Mor


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

manjeetmor said:


> Hi bijoypjob,
> 
> Need some help with the Saudi Docs for *AUSTRALIA PR PROCESSING
> 
> ...


Hi,

I donot know what is CTS, I think you can use all relevant documents from your employer and of course exit stamp on passport... if you cannot arrange reference letter from employer, you can submit a statutory declaration stamped by approved witness ( I have done that for my detailed experience certificate from previous employer in Kuwait)

Hope have helped,

Thanks

Bijoy


----------



## manjeetmor (Aug 2, 2014)

bijoypjob said:


> Hi,
> 
> I donot know what is CTS, I think you can use all relevant documents from your employer and of course exit stamp on passport... if you cannot arrange reference letter from employer, you can submit a statutory declaration stamped by approved witness ( I have done that for my detailed experience certificate from previous employer in Kuwait)
> 
> ...


Hi Bjjoy - Thanks for the quick response.

In my case I deputed to Australia through the same company( *CTS - Cognizant Technology Solutions.* through whom I went to Riyadh.

What are the relevant Documents?( Specifically since there is no PCC for non Saudi Nationals.)

Saudi Arabia

Thanks.
Manjeet


----------



## Aus_Ques (Nov 16, 2014)

- my case officer has not sent me the letter i can use for police clearance. Should I request him to send
- what is the name of this letter? Letter of Endorsement or what?
- Do they send by courier? actually i have missed many letters sent from my home to my PO box in jubail. i am afraid they send a letter and i miss it.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

its all on emails... nothing in post boxes....


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

You need to visit Australian Embassy and pay for them to issue the letter so that Saudi Police can issue the NOC. For Pakistan POC contact your embassy they should issue you locally


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Call Australian Embassy or wait for the letter from CO dont need to hurry. As your CO for the letter to Australian embassy for POC , they will send you which you can send them by email or courier.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

send an email to the Australian embassy in Riyadh... send across your passport copy and the visa application summary.... they will then issue a letter in your name (at a cost, oufcourse) and courier it to you.. no need to go to the embassy...

alternatively, wait for the CO to ask for it... when you get the CO's request, the embassy will issue the letter without any further cost...


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Jamil Sid said:


> I need the PCC from Karachi Pakistan & Saudi Arabia.I m currently living in Dammam,I dnt have any letter from CO.so without letter how can I can get the PCC .


This has been answered in so much details by me in this thread itself. Why don't you just go through the earlier posts and your questions would be answered. Rather than posting it again!


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

My CO has requested for Saudi PCC for my spouse. 

She has been staying along with her parents in jeddah until 2013 under her father's sponsorship. in 2013 we got married and she completely moved to india. Now the problem is, Saudi Got Does not give PCC to non saudi national what should i do. I am very tensed. Guys please reply..

P.S. Currently she is on a visit to Saudi arabia and will be back in 10 days.


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

mhdnajamuddin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My CO has requested for Saudi PCC for my spouse.
> 
> ...


hi there,

You can submit final exit document instead of PCC.( immigration web describing it) I just done that for my family visa and visa has been granted two days ago..

hope have helped.


----------



## mhdnajamuddin (Mar 18, 2015)

bijoypjob said:


> hi there,
> 
> You can submit final exit document instead of PCC.( immigration web describing it) I just done that for my family visa and visa has been granted two days ago..
> 
> hope have helped.


I have discussed the same with my agent and we have decided to do so . Do we need to get it translated and notarised also? and do we also need to show the exit stamp on the passport. Please advise. 

Did you email them or uploaded on immi and called and informed them please advise. 

I get a lot of information from this forum rather than from my agent who is sceptical about almost everything.


----------



## rzs_786 (Mar 10, 2015)

I just want to add my experience so that it can help any needy person.
1. I got complete request for medical and pcc from DIBP. 
2. I sent that complete PDF file to Australian embassy in Riyadh via email ([email protected])
3. I was asked from embassy to arrange courrier after letters were ready in 2 working days.
4. I arrange DHL service in Al Khobar which costed me 180 SAR and arranged delivery in one day.
5. I went Ministry of Foreign Affairs for both letters (English and Arabic) attestation. It can be done by paying 30 SAR for each letter.
6. I went Al Khobar police station near Corniche.
7. In office no. 3, One police incharge signed by documents and asked me to go to office no. 4
8. Documents required are: Passport copy, Iqama Copy, One Picture, and 1 attested letter.
9. After signatures, Police officer send me to office no. 4.
10. There, one police officer filled and signed one hard copy form for me.
11. I was asked to go outside for finger prints and re submit the file.
12. I gave finger prints and submitted the file back to office no. 4.
13. Police officer asked me to come after 10 working days.
14. Thats all folks


----------



## rzs_786 (Mar 10, 2015)

I got PCC from AL Khobar police in 16 days.


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

Great responses guys. I had several questions, but after going through this forum almost all of them were answered. Although I still have few questions which I hope you could answer for me.

1. Should I obtain the letter of endorsement from the Australian embassy or the embassy from my home country? Is there any difference?

2. What information is included in the Saudi Police Clearance Certificate? Particularly does it mention the profession stated in the Iqama?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> Great responses guys. I had several questions, but after going through this forum almost all of them were answered. Although I still have few questions which I hope you could answer for me.
> 
> 1. Should I obtain the letter of endorsement from the Australian embassy or the embassy from my home country? Is there any difference?
> 
> 2. What information is included in the Saudi Police Clearance Certificate? Particularly does it mention the profession stated in the Iqama?


1. You can obtain the letter from your embassy. My friend got it from Pakistani embassy by simply writing an application stating why it is needed. Attestation from MOFA is required.

2. Yes, profession is mentioned on the police report. My friend is a mechanical engineer but it was mentioned only MOHANDUS (Engineer) in the report. Apart from that, full name, nationality, reason for PCC, Iqama no, Passport no, date and place of issue, DOB/POB, Gender, Religion is mentioned in the PCC. You have to translate the PCC from authorized translator.

Hope it helps. Goodluck


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,

I worked in UAE and Qatar, currently working in Saudi, I need to get PCC from all these countries. Though I have just applied to EA assessment, the duration it takes for getting the PCC from these countries are like a nightmare, Is it possible to get it through any travel agency or anything else...? Help me out guys...

Venkat.


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 1. You can obtain the letter from your embassy. My friend got it from Pakistani embassy by simply writing an application stating why it is needed. Attestation from MOFA is required.
> 
> 2. Yes, profession is mentioned on the police report. My friend is a mechanical engineer but it was mentioned only MOHANDUS (Engineer) in the report. Apart from that, full name, nationality, reason for PCC, Iqama no, Passport no, date and place of issue, DOB/POB, Gender, Religion is mentioned in the PCC. You have to translate the PCC from authorized translator.
> 
> Hope it helps. Goodluck



1. I am a mechanical engineer working in the facility management industry. However the profession stated in my iqama is "secretary". I feel that this will cause some problems ahead of the process if stated in the PCC. How can I avoid this issue? Or should I be worried at all?

2. Does working for one company for 7 months and a second company for 2 years and 5 months count towards the 3 years work experience? Especially that I have worked with one company for less than 1 year.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> 1. I am a mechanical engineer working in the facility management industry. However the profession stated in my iqama is "secretary". I feel that this will cause some problems ahead of the process if stated in the PCC. How can I avoid this issue? Or should I be worried at all?
> 
> 2. Does working for one company for 7 months and a second company for 2 years and 5 months count towards the 3 years work experience? Especially that I have worked with one company for less than 1 year.


1- Well, I dont think it will cause any issues. If you are currently not in KSA, then you should not provide the translation of Iqama. Only provide the PCC. You may have to provide the explanation in form 80 regarding profession issue. I am sure they will understand. But, better get advice from other members who faced similar issue.

2- There are no issues as long as the commutative duration is 3 years and both jobs are inline with the assessed occupation. There is no rule of working for a company for atleast 1 year. A friend of mine also showed his experience of 6 months from one company and rest from another and got the direct grant. 

Hope it helps. Goodluck


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 1- Well, I dont think it will cause any issues. If you are currently not in KSA, then you should not provide the translation of Iqama. Only provide the PCC. You may have to provide the explanation in form 80 regarding profession issue. I am sure they will understand. But, better get advice from other members who faced similar issue.
> 
> 2- There are no issues as long as the commutative duration is 3 years and both jobs are inline with the assessed occupation. There is no rule of working for a company for atleast 1 year. A friend of mine also showed his experience of 6 months from one company and rest from another and got the direct grant.
> 
> Hope it helps. Goodluck


1. But didn't you mention earlier that the PCC mentions the profession as well?

2. Concerning the supporting documents required to validate skilled work experience with Engineers Australia, I wish to provide the documents stated in "option 1" of the MSA booklet. Obtaining a letter from the employer will not be difficult hopefully, but the supporting documents mentioned in "column B" may not be applicable for Saudi Arabia. Is a bank statement sufficient in this case?

Thank you.


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> 1. But didn't you mention earlier that the PCC mentions the profession as well?
> 
> 2. Concerning the supporting documents required to validate skilled work experience with Engineers Australia, I wish to provide the documents stated in "option 1" of the MSA booklet. Obtaining a letter from the employer will not be difficult hopefully, but the supporting documents mentioned in "column B" may not be applicable for Saudi Arabia. Is a bank statement sufficient in this case?
> 
> Thank you.


1- Yes, your profession will be mentioned in Saudi PCC. Thats why i mentioned that you might have to provide the explanation for that on a separate paper or in Form 80. Better check with someone who faced similar issue.

2- I didnt quite get you. For supporting documents, payslips and bank statement showing monthly salary deposit always help. But, remember, for the experience you are claiming, you will have to provide the Roles and responsibilities letter as well.

Hope it helps. Goodluck


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 1- Yes, your profession will be mentioned in Saudi PCC. Thats why i mentioned that you might have to provide the explanation for that on a separate paper or in Form 80. Better check with someone who faced similar issue.
> 
> 2- I didnt quite get you. For supporting documents, payslips and bank statement showing monthly salary deposit always help. But, remember, for the experience you are claiming, you will have to provide the Roles and responsibilities letter as well.
> 
> Hope it helps. Goodluck


1. Okay got it.

2. I am referring to the table illustrated in "page 22" of the "Migration Skillls Assessment (MSA)" booklet published by Engineers Australia. 

a) One supporting document is the reference letter from the employer 
b) The other supporting document can be from the list mentioned below: 

• Social Security/Social Insurance Report
• Income Tax/Payroll Tax report
• Superfund Contribution Statement
• Provident Fund Statement/Retirement contribution report
• Any documents issued by the related government agency/third party organisation

What supporting documents did you submit for your assessment?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> 1. Okay got it.
> 
> 2. I am referring to the table illustrated in "page 22" of the "Migration Skillls Assessment (MSA)" booklet published by Engineers Australia.
> 
> ...


Well, I submitted only company intro letter, salary letter and roles and responsibilities R&R letter but I am still awaiting CO allocation. I am almost certain that CO will ask for further evidence i-e pay slips and bank statement. It would be difficult for me to submit payslips but I can show my bank statement with monthly salary deposit and provide the monthly time sheets if required.

BTW, Two friend of mine had got the grants with only intro letter, R&R letter and bank statements.


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> Well, I submitted only company intro letter, salary letter and roles and responsibilities R&R letter but I am still awaiting CO allocation. I am almost certain that CO will ask for further evidence i-e pay slips and bank statement. It would be difficult for me to submit payslips but I can show my bank statement with monthly salary deposit and provide the monthly time sheets if required.
> 
> BTW, Two friend of mine had got the grants with only intro letter, R&R letter and bank statements.


1. I can provide my salary slips, bu they are just computer printouts. Its' neither stamped nor signed, but shows all the details pertaining to me. Can this be used as a valid supporting document?

2. If I were to leave Saudi Arabia, and in place of the PCC, I am required to provide my final exit document and a letter from my employer. The final exit document I'm assuming is the exit stamp on the passport, but what should be included in the employers letter?


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> 1. I can provide my salary slips, bu they are just computer printouts. Its' neither stamped nor signed, but shows all the details pertaining to me. Can this be used as a valid supporting document?
> 
> 2. If I were to leave Saudi Arabia, and in place of the PCC, I am required to provide my final exit document and a letter from my employer. The final exit document I'm assuming is the exit stamp on the passport, but what should be included in the employers letter?


1- Salary slips without stamp or sign would be valid. It happened with my friend and he didnt face any issues. It was a simple printout on a plain A4 without any sign or stamp.

2- I dont have solid info about this, but I guess you will be needing an exit stamp and an experience letter from your employer stating that you worked with him from X to Y period. Other forum members had shown exit documents so better get accurate info from them. 

Goodluck


----------



## sgsmoham (Sep 13, 2015)

SqOats said:


> 1- Salary slips without stamp or sign would be valid. It happened with my friend and he didnt face any issues. It was a simple printout on a plain A4 without any sign or stamp.
> 
> 2- I dont have solid info about this, but I guess you will be needing an exit stamp and an experience letter from your employer stating that you worked with him from X to Y period. Other forum members had shown exit documents so better get accurate info from them.
> 
> Goodluck


Thank you for answering all my questions. For now I can start working on my application based on the answers you have given me. 

I wish you success in your application. 

Good Luck!


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

sgsmoham said:


> Thank you for answering all my questions. For now I can start working on my application based on the answers you have given me.
> 
> I wish you success in your application.
> 
> Good Luck!


Your welcome. Thank you for the wishes and I too wish you all the best for your PR journey.


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Toady I got CO Assigned asking for KSA PCC and some other documents which are already uploaded before.

FS 489 - NSW 70 points
2631 Computer Network Professionals
ACS: 09/06/2015
EOI Submitted: 12/10/2015
Invited: 23/10/2015
Health Declaration: 05/11/2015
PPC: 06/11/2015
Visa Lodged: 24/11/2015
Upfront Doc Uploaded: 24/11/2015
CO :14/12/2015
Visa Grant


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi,

I need to translate KSA-PPC to English, any help where I can find such an office in Jeddah?

Thanks


----------



## shrif (Sep 15, 2015)

do I need to attest the PCC from MOFA ?


----------



## pkabbas (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi,
I have been contacted by CO for the following two things:-
1 - Saudi Exit letter or PCC - In my case, I did not leave Saudi on final exit but my visa got expired when I was out of Saudi. Although, I have employer letter. will that be enough? Also a Character SD signed in Australian Embassy.
2 - Bank Statements from Saudi Arabia for three years (3 months each month) - That's another challenge as my account has been closed since 7 years. Although, I have pay slips, experience letters and appointment letters (plus letters given during employment) - Will that be enough?
3 - How to communicate with CO for missing letters, is this replying to same email sent by GSM or mentioning somewhere on the IMMI site?

Regards


----------



## expat1234 (May 7, 2016)

sgsmoham said:


> 1. I am a mechanical engineer working in the facility management industry. However the profession stated in my iqama is "secretary". I feel that this will cause some problems ahead of the process if stated in the PCC. How can I avoid this issue? Or should I be worried at all?
> 
> 2. Does working for one company for 7 months and a second company for 2 years and 5 months count towards the 3 years work experience? Especially that I have worked with one company for less than 1 year.


I have a similar case profession in iqama is different than actual. Did you face any problems ?


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Small query, do we need to get the final exit stamp on passport officially translated as it is in Arabic?

regards
Aks


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

sadduaks said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Small query, do we need to get the final exit stamp on passport officially translated as it is in Arabic?
> 
> ...


The Exit paper is enough.


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> The Exit paper is enough.




Which exit paper Jamil? I don't have any paper with me just the exit stamp on my passport. Please advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

sadduaks said:


> Which exit paper Jamil? I don't have any paper with me just the exit stamp on my passport. Please advice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you leave your company, your company along with your passport give you one letter like visa paper, which called exit paper, when you reached on immigaration, the immigaration officer Saudi, stamp on your passport and on the exit paper. Do you remember this steps


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> When you leave your company, your company along with your passport give you one letter like visa paper, which called exit paper, when you reached on immigaration, the immigaration officer Saudi, stamp on your passport and on the exit paper. Do you remember this steps




Sorry brother but my company didn't gave me any paper. I just took my passport along with me and they just stamped on my passport. What should I do now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Do you have ABSHAR Online account on MOI website. If not get translate passport page with Exit stamp and send them. Hopefully, DIBP will consider it.


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Do you have ABSHAR Online account on MOI website. If not get translate passport page with Exit stamp and send them. Hopefully, DIBP will consider it.




Yes I used to have that account but since I left and my Saudi mobile number is no more working I couldn't log in to that account. I have got the exit stamp translated and also getting a letter from my company mentioned that I left the country on final exit with their consent. Would that be enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

Hopefully, they will consider it.


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

Jamil Sid said:


> Hopefully, they will consider it.




Thanks bro for your input. I appreciate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

I also need to get my PCC from Al Khobar.

I have received the letter both Arabic and English version form Australian Embassy in Riyadh.

1. What documents do i need to take with me to MOFA for attestation apart from my original iqama and PCC request letter from Australian embassy?

2. What documents do i need to take with me to Khobar Police station? Do i need to take Company HR person with me to police station? or i can simply visit with my spouse and get PCC for both of us?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

haqa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also need to get my PCC from Al Khobar.
> 
> ...



Hi Haqa,

Once you get a letter from Australian EMbassy for POC , take that to MOFA and get attested that letter and then go to the police station ( I dont know in Khobar) however in Dammam its in King Khalid Street , show them the letter they take finger prints as will ask you to come after a week to collect the POC.

Translate the POC into English and submit the same to case officer.

Cheers

Trends


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

trends said:


> Hi Haqa,
> 
> Once you get a letter from Australian EMbassy for POC , take that to MOFA and get attested that letter and then go to the police station ( I dont know in Khobar) however in Dammam its in King Khalid Street , show them the letter they take finger prints as will ask you to come after a week to collect the POC.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes i am aware of that. I was just checking if i need to take any additional documents or company GRO with me to process this


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

haqa said:


> Thanks. Yes i am aware of that. I was just checking if i need to take any additional documents or company GRO with me to process this


nothing more is needed


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

trends said:


> nothing more is needed


Do i need to take my original passport with me or copies will do?


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi

After getting Saudi PCC do we need to get the MOFA stamp on this document or just the translation is enough.

Thanks


----------



## trends (Dec 4, 2012)

Tibin Joseph said:


> Hi
> 
> After getting Saudi PCC do we need to get the MOFA stamp on this document or just the translation is enough.
> 
> Thanks


Once you get the PCC you just need to translate the PCC no need of MOFA stamp.


----------



## Tibin Joseph (Sep 8, 2016)

trends said:


> Once you get the PCC you just need to translate the PCC no need of MOFA stamp.


Thanks ......


----------



## Akhan15 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hello Chat members,

I am currently in Jubail. I have received the endorsement letter from Pakistan Embassy. I will get it MOFA from Dammam. But after MOFA do i have to submit the letter to police station in Jubail or in Dammam as i reside in Jubail? Kindly clarify.

Thanks.


----------



## ekvinder_au (Dec 25, 2017)

Dear hi

I have a query that i am working in Mechanical field but my Iqama Profession is Electrical Technician .on PCC profession will be mentioned .

I have applied as a Metal machinist for Australian Immigration . I have a doubt when the stage of PCC will come is there could be any issue regarding profession.


----------



## ekvinder_au (Dec 25, 2017)

*Iqama profession is different than my job*



Tibin Joseph said:


> Thanks ......


Hello Dear

I have an issue regarding my profession can u plz tell me bout this.

I have applied as a Metal machinist and have my job responsibilities written on my company letter pad by my General Manager. Every thing is going well but the issue is regarding my profession, which is not same on my Iqama as i am working in mechanical Field but my Iqama is of Electrical Technician.

At the stage of PCC job profession will not match with the skill category. Will it create an issue or PCC is only for criminal record.

I have seen mostly people are working in different fields and their profession is different on Iqama in SaudiArabia. Plz clear my confusion


----------



## Jamil Sid (Sep 20, 2014)

ekvinder_au said:


> Hello Dear
> 
> I have an issue regarding my profession can u plz tell me bout this.
> 
> ...


I believe there is no issue, everybody has same problem including me. DIBP concentrate on your profession which mention on your contract, they are not interested in Iqama profession because they know the reality of KSA. Good Luck


----------



## sharafatal (Feb 27, 2017)

Akhan15 said:


> Hello Chat members,
> 
> I am currently in Jubail. I have received the endorsement letter from Pakistan Embassy. I will get it MOFA from Dammam. But after MOFA do i have to submit the letter to police station in Jubail or in Dammam as i reside in Jubail? Kindly clarify.
> 
> Thanks.




You need to check is there any specified police centre for PCC in Jubail or not?
If yes,you can go there.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekvinder_au (Dec 25, 2017)

Jamil Sid said:


> I believe there is no issue, everybody has same problem including me. DIBP concentrate on your profession which mention on your contract, they are not interested in Iqama profession because they know the reality of KSA. Good Luck


Thanks for providing information i was really upset because of this problem. 
Happy New Year.


----------



## qai (Apr 22, 2018)

*Qai*

Hi there! I need a PCC for the time I spend in Saudi Arabia. Now I am in Australia. Can someone explain me the complete process to get my PCC arranged.
Cheers


----------



## SnowyWinter (Jan 1, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 
I don't mean to repeat the asked questions, but just to confirm again, there is a fee of 340 SR if we apply for endorsement letter for PCC from the Australia embassy ? I have received invite against EOI, so does that count or do I have to wait for the request from the CO ?

Second, if 340 SR is the fee, how do I pay it ? I am not based in Riyad and considering this route to avoid going to Riyadh. Also, how do I arrange for DHL to pick up my letter? do I have to visit the local DHL office in my city ?

Please also clarify, isn't the fee supposed to be 340 + 180 for DHL = 520 SR ? I see the figure of 680 SR.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I wonder how many visa applicants from KSA and other gulf countries have got Employment verification done.


----------



## Myid711 (Mar 25, 2018)

*EV*

Hello Friends,

I wonder how many visa applicants from KSA and other gulf countries have got Employment verification/security checks done.


----------



## chnaveedakhtar (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi,

My wife stayed in Saudi Arabia last year for six months from May 2017 to October 2017 on visit visa/non-resident status.
Currently my wife is in Pakistan. CO has asked to provide PCC for KSA as well.

Please advise how to get PCC for KSA while staying in Pakistan.
Will Saudi government issue PCC to people on visit visa.

Please respond on urgernt basis with you experience to help me out.


----------



## hash007 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi,
I have an issue with my Iqama (resident permit of Saudi Arabia). My name and DOB are wrong in Iqama. I tried to correct DOB but the are requesting a 30 year old passport which I don’t have. How I can correct this I don’t know. I tried all sources according to Jawazat, there is no way out. All my other documents , passport, birth certificate, high school mark sheet previous passports, National ID card etc. all are consistent in both name and DOB. I am planning to mention the descripancy in Form-80, submit my iqama copy as it is with translation. 
Kindly let me know if this is a solution that worked for someone or you have another advise.


----------



## jenags7 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello! I am currently applying for visa, what happened to your dilemma on the discrepancy of job in your iqama and your actual profession?
Did the CO ask for proof or justification? If yes, what was it?
I am really having a headache because of this?
I hope you can help.


----------



## jenags7 (Nov 14, 2018)

ekvinder_au said:


> Jamil Sid said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there is no issue, everybody has same problem including me. DIBP concentrate on your profession which mention on your contract, they are not interested in Iqama profession because they know the reality of KSA. Good Luck
> ...


Did you provide any letter or justification on why your iqama profession is different from your actual diploma?
I am currently in the same boat. Hope you can help.
Thanks!


----------



## WeddingCrasher (Sep 13, 2018)

Jamil Sid said:


> they know the reality of KSA.


How much valid is this claim? I am facing the same issue and still debating whether i make professional experience assessment with EA, because i need to use my IQAMA as 3rd part evidence


----------



## jenags7 (Nov 14, 2018)

WeddingCrasher said:


> Jamil Sid said:
> 
> 
> > they know the reality of KSA.
> ...


Hello!
I took the PCC and then had it translated. From my employer, I had to take a letter stating that upon hiring,there was no available visa for my profession.I uploaded ot together with the PCC.
I recently granted visa last Jan 3,2019 without any verification.


----------



## samirfarooque (Dec 21, 2018)

How much time Australian embassy is taking these days to issue the endorsement letter, a friend of mine has applied since 10 days but no response yet.. also is there an option of getting the endorsement letter from your home country embassy for getting the PCC to be submitted to Australian case officer??


----------



## samirfarooque (Dec 21, 2018)

samirfarooque said:


> How much time Australian embassy is taking these days to issue the endorsement letter, a friend of mine has applied since 10 days but no response yet.. also is there an option of getting the endorsement letter from your home country embassy for getting the PCC to be submitted to Australian case officer??



Any update on this will be really appreciated


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello,

Can anyone please share the latest PCC process in Saudi Arabia (Riyadh preferably). I'm seeing the process explained in threads, but for many years back. 

Will appreciate the feedback. thanks


----------



## m3nation (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi there,

To obtain PCC from KSA you should be physically there with a valid Resident Permit "Iqama". 
In case you are in KSA, the following steps are required: 
1- A letter from the Australian Embassy - Riyadh to Saudi Police requesting the PCC. 
* The letter will be issued for free if the CO has asked for PCC. 
* The letter will cost around 200 SAR for each applicant in case no CO request is available (proactive approach). 
2- After you get the letter you will need to certify it from Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 
3- Then head to Deera Police Station (with all dependents requiring PCC) carrying the certified letter then they will advise when to collect (usually 1 week). 

Note for Step 1, you will need to book an appointment in advance at the embassy. In case you are out of KSA, then the PCC cannot be obtained and the last exist (Final exit) stamp on your passport should be scanned along with your old Resident Permit. Good luck!


----------



## m3nation (Aug 12, 2018)

Regarding the letter obtained in order to initiate the Saudi PCC process, some countries can issue a PCC request through their embassies. 
It's a good idea to check with them first if applicable it's usually way cheaper.
The generated Saudi PCC will be the same, except for a minor difference ("Requested by" field will have your embassy name and not the Australian).

I read a lot of queries regarding Name spellings / occupation / DOB issues in Saudi Iqama docs, it's no big deal and almost everyone has the same issue so the COs are already aware of it.
You just need to translate your Iqama from a certified Saudi translator (will cost a max of 30 SAR per doc, can be ready in 5 minutes), make sure that the translated document has:
1- Your name as per the passport.
2- Your DOB as per the passport (usually it's 1-Jan-Actual Year of Birth on the Iqama).

Then scan the original Iqama and the translated version (name and dob as per passport) along with a cover letter explaining the issues in the original Iqama copy and how it can't be changed.

Once you collect the PCC, you will notice that your name is again as per the Iqama and not the passport, so you need to translate it the same way explained above.

I'm assuming you are under the sponsorship of your current employer as that is mentioned in your Iqama.

This is what I've done to get my visa with no questions asked.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## m3nation (Aug 12, 2018)

*Official Links*

https://saudiarabia.embassy.gov.au/ryad/clear_saudi.html
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list

"_*Police check - Saudi Arabia

Applying in Saudi Arabia:

Apply in person at the Police General Headquarters or to Police Quarters in your area of residence.

Documents required:

letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh requesting the Certificate (see below), verified and signed by the Saudi Ministry of Foreign Affairs
two passport size photographs
copy of your current passport
copy of your Saudi ID card/Iqama
full set of authenticated fingerprints.

*In order to receive the required letter from the Australian Embassy in Riyadh you should contact the Embassy directly and provide:

evidence of the request for a Saudi Police Certificate sent by us
copy of your current passport (must be valid)
copy of your Saudi ID card/Iqama (must be valid)
current city of residence or city where Certificate will be applied for
your current contact details.

Applying outside Saudi Arabia:

Citizens of Saudi Arabia should contact a foreign mission in or nearest to your current country of residence for information on how to apply for a Certificate.
Non-resident non-Saudi citizens are not currently able to obtain a Certificate. In these circumstances, the following documents should be provided to the Department:
copy of your current and old passports, including any entry/exit stamps for Saudi Arabia
copy of resident permits and final exit documents held for Saudi Arabia
work reference from previous employer/sponsor while resident in Saudi Arabia.

Fees:

Payable.*_"

Thanks.


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you so much for such a detailed reply. God Bless!!



m3nation said:


> https://saudiarabia.embassy.gov.au/ryad/clear_saudi.html
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> "_*Police check - Saudi Arabia
> ...


----------



## alexander8 (3 mo ago)

hash007 said:


> Hi, I have an issue with my Iqama (resident permit of Saudi Arabia). My name and DOB are wrong in Iqama. I tried to correct DOB but the are requesting a 30 year old passport which I don’t have. How I can correct this I don’t know. I tried all sources according to Jawazat, there is no way out. All my other documents , passport, birth certificate, high school mark sheet previous passports, National ID card etc. all are consistent in both name and DOB. I am planning to mention the descripancy in Form-80, submit my iqama copy as it is with translation. Kindly let me know if this is a solution that worked for someone or you have another advise.


 Is this issue resolved?


----------

